# Bremont customer service experience



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I had a really good experience with Bremont customer service today that I thought I would share.

First a bit of background to give the story some context: A little while ago I advertised my IWC Pilot Chrono for sale. There were a couple of offers but none with a level of depreciation that I wanted to accept. Then I received an offer on "the bay". I thought about it and as it was the best I'd had I decided to take it. Just as I went to accept WUS member "mattcantwin" from our beloved forum offered me a trade for an ALt1-C/GN.

I'd been interested in Bremont for a while and I thought the Alt1-C looked interesting so I went for it. The watch arrived on Saturday and I really liked it but there was no warranty certificate or COSC certificate.

Now before anyone starts to think this was anything to do with Matt I can tell you it wasn't at all. He is a perfect gentleman and I have enjoyed our email chats since agreeing to trade as much as I have enjoyed the trade itself. I like to think we have begun to become friends, but I digress.

I contacted Matt and asked what he knew about the missing certificates. He had not noticed because the watch had come with various papers including a warranty from the authorised dealer and the original receipt - so no question of it being a fake. I was obviously a bit concerned about resale value if the watch was to be flipped later on. I always like to have box and papers for obvious reasons.

Matt very quickly found out that Bremont watches have to actually be registered by the purchaser with Bremont on their website. As Matt didnt know whether this had been done he immediately offered to take the watch back - ever the gentleman.

However, now I had the watch in my grubby paws I wasn't about to let go of it that easily so I emailed Bremont this morning and asked them what their attitude was to our swap fully expecting them to say that the warranty would no longer be valid for any number of reasons.

Well, I couldnt have been more wrong. 16 minutes after sending my email I have a reply. 16 minutes!

Serina (from Bremont) explained that the COSC certificates were indeed sent out upon registration and whilst the warranty card would have been sent out to the AD they sometimes get lost.

She knew the exact place where the watch had been bought from her records. She was able to say that they still had the COSC certificate for my exact watch and she had forwarded my details to her colleague who would deal with the warranty and COSC registration straight away.

She told me Bremont would be delighted to register me as the owner of the watch and she very politely asked me to send my details. I really had thought that they just wouldn't be interested as I wasn't the original purchaser.

Then, she told me that the watch had until January next year under warranty *and asked me if I would like a free service!!!*

So there we are. A watch company often criticised on the forums for being expensive. IMHO I think they just might be worth every penny.

I hope that wasn't too boring. Matt and I just thought it would be nice for them to receive some recognition.

Oh and of course, pictures:


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

that is great to hear. i just tried on a bremont this weekend. i think i will have to wait about 2 to 3 years, but if i still like it. i will pull the trigger.

ps-if you ever want to flip it, then contact.


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

TK-421 said:


> that is great to hear. i just tried on a bremont this weekend. i think i will have to wait about 2 to 3 years, but if i still like it. i will pull the trigger.
> 
> ps-if you ever want to flip it, then contact.


I think this one's a keeper!


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad to hear about Bremont...Seems like a perfect trade...Matt is one of the best to deal with...

Good to know about having to register to get the cert....

Congrats to you...

Mike


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Great sharing! I have said it before and will say it again, Bremont has the BEST customer service that we have EVER dealt with. It is so refreshing to have a company like this out there. Amazing watches and amazing people to back them up. 

On a side note we have dealt with Matt many times as well and he is a great guy. 

-Anna


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

This morning I've received an email from Bremont. 

My COSC certificate and other goodies have been sent special delivery today. The next day! By special delivery!


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

And sure enough today my COSC certificate and other goodies arrived by special delivery. 

This is how a watch company should behave. I will definitely buy another so it's pretty shrewd on their part too.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bremont are great - they operate like _every_ watch company should.
They take the customers word, and are proud of what they do.

cheers.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I am breaking a "self-imposed" posting ban to comment here.

(without getting too involved, the ban is a result of too much time spent on the forums as opposed to real life)

However, I can not in good conscience avoid sharing with the WUS community how great it was to "meet" and trade watches with HarryBently.
He is a true gentleman and I can recommend him without any reservation as an individual that is trust-worthy, honest and truly interested in the concerns of the other party.

I can not think of any trade experience I have had that was more pleasant than the one I just completed with Harry.


----------



## zerophase (Jul 13, 2011)

their customer service sounds fantastic. I just hope they can maintain this quality as their company continues to grow.


----------



## knvinvest (Jul 27, 2010)

HarryBentley said:


> Hi everyone, I had a really good experience with Bremont customer service today that I thought I would share.
> 
> First a bit of background to give the story some context: A little while ago I advertised my IWC Pilot Chrono for sale. There were a couple of offers but none with a level of depreciation that I wanted to accept. Then I received an offer on "the bay". I thought about it and as it was the best I'd had I decided to take it. Just as I went to accept WUS member "mattcantwin" from our beloved forum offered me a trade for an ALt1-C/GN.
> 
> ...


Harry,

Great information and thanks for sharing. I've been researching Bremont for about 3 weeks now, and your experience and story is pushing me closer and closer to Bremont. That type of customer service experience will gain loyalty for life. You have a fantastic looking watch by the way!!

Andy


----------

